# Post your fast-food healthy solutions here



## shesulsa (Sep 12, 2006)

Today, I got a Fruit & Walnut Snack from McDonalds for under $2.  It contains about 3/4 of an apple, about 10-12 red grapes, about two teaspoons of "candied" walnuts and about 1/8 cup of plain yogurt.

Nutrition Facts according to the label:

Per Serving (based on 2000 calorie diet):
Calories: 190
Calories from fat: 60, Total fat: 7g *yowch!*
Saturated fat: 1.5 g, Trans fat: 0g
Cholesterol: 5 mg, Sodium 55 mg
Total Carbs: 31g
Dietary fiber: 4 g, Sugars, 24g, Protein 3 g
Vitamin A 2%, Vitamin C 330%
Calcium 8%, Iron 2%


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 12, 2006)

The only solution is drive by them and go home to eat!
Terry


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 12, 2006)

My solution is much the same as Terry's

Don't eat it.


----------



## Mcura (Sep 12, 2006)

McDonald's food, like all fast food really, is fine to eat once in a while.  However, I must confess that the last time I ordered a "regular" chocolate shake at Mickey D's, it was so sweet I couldn't finish the darn thing.


----------



## crushing (Sep 12, 2006)

Whenever I hear about McDonald's salads I can't help to think of an Avatar on dimeadozen.org that read:

"Buying a salad at McDonalds is like buying vitamins at a crack house."

I'm not saying I totally agree, but. . .


----------



## Kacey (Sep 12, 2006)

Eat at sub shops.  They're not great, in general, but they're not fried, and if you watch the toppings you can get lots of vegies and less fat (skip the mayo or the cheese, for example).  I know Subway will take any of their sandwiches and put the toppings on a salad instead of bread.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 13, 2006)

Sub sandwiches are a great alternative. Fast food restaurants are ok occasionally. I find rather than getting one of the salads or other so-called healthier choices, you're better off just getting a regular hamburger and a small fry. It satisfies and is lower in calories than the Deal Meals. Next time, just buy a Happy Meal.  Once in a while is fine.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 13, 2006)

The fruit, walnut and yogurt snack from McD's was actually filling enough for me, that with nonfat milk made a nice light lunch.

I look for stuff like this because I have a pack of animals ... er, I mean ... a large family who's always wanting to drive thru here or there to get a snack, you know?  I usually carry crackers or something, but sometimes I'm out or there's not enough or I'm on the run and I gotta get something.

I thought this was a good alternative if someone else in the car insists on going to the Golden Arches and I'm hungry - prolly better than their salads.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 13, 2006)

Every once in a while (once a month or so), I might get a small chili and side salad from Wendy's for lunch.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 13, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I thought this was a good alternative if someone else in the car insists on going to the Golden Arches and I'm hungry - prolly better than their salads.



Actually the grilled chicken ranch salad with the Newmans lite Balsamic Vinegrette is not bad at all and very tasty!  That is if they still sell them.  It has been many months since I ate there!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 13, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Actually the grilled chicken ranch salad with the Newmans lite Balsamic Vinegrette is not bad at all and very tasty!  That is if they still sell them.  It has been many months since I ate there!



I've had that salad!  But I was surprised at the salt content in the chicken - raised my BP a bit.  Is this a problem for you?


----------



## searcher (Sep 13, 2006)

Healthy fast food that actually tastes good: Chipotle.   If you can't make it healthy then I don't know what to say.   Besides, it tastes great.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 13, 2006)

I love Chipotle - I buy one burrito, cut it in half, eat half for lunch the day I buy it, and half the next day.  Corn salsa... mmm....


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 14, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I've had that salad!  But I was surprised at the salt content in the chicken - raised my BP a bit.  Is this a problem for you?



Yes the sodium was high in the chicken.  It is that way with the chili from Wendy's or most processed foods for that matter.  I eat very little salt as I generally prepare my own foods, I did eat those salads for a while for lunch at work.  I never measured my BP shortly after eating it, but the times I checked it, it was good. 

I would rather deal with a little extra sodium than I would the sugar, or fat! Sugar and fat have calorie content


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 14, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I would rather deal with a little extra sodium than I would the sugar, or fat! Sugar and fat have calorie content


I call those three things - sugar, fat and salt - the Bermuda triangle ... and I've been stuck there for a while lately. :ultracool

Let's talk about fat and salt for a moment ... anyone else noticed that the "low fat" foods are much higher in salt than the regularly prepared stuff?  Now, I mostly avoid prepared foods, though with my hectic lifestyle I cave  more often than I should.  But it seems to me it just shouldn't be that hard to just NOT tip the salt shaker in the manufacturing process.  Thoughts?


----------



## Drac (Sep 14, 2006)

Mcura said:


> McDonald's food, like all fast food really, is fine to eat once in a while


 
I dunno know about that...I stopped eating at Mickey D's about 5 years ago...About a month ago I had a craving for a Big Mac meal so I indulged...I swear that Mac laid in my stomach like a brick...And I use to live on those things


----------



## matt.m (Sep 14, 2006)

I admit I don't have the cleanest diet.  Not by any stretch of the imagination.  There are times when I have said "Burgers and fries will never let you down."

However, I am going to go with the most healthy option is to go to subway and eat a 6 in veggie sub on wheat and drink water.  Nothing real tasty or flattering but it is healthy for the most part.


----------



## Drac (Sep 14, 2006)

Sometimes when on duty I don't have much of a choice..I switched from fast food to a lot of Chinese food( chicken and brocoli) and an occasional burger from Steak and Shake...


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 14, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I call those three things - sugar, fat and salt - the Bermuda triangle ... and I've been stuck there for a while lately. :ultracool
> 
> Let's talk about fat and salt for a moment ... anyone else noticed that the "low fat" foods are much higher in salt than the regularly prepared stuff?




Sodium enhances flavor and I believe also has some preservative characteristics.  So when they pull fat out of something they have to enhance the flavor because "fat is where it is at"  when it comes to flavor or sugar (depending the type of food item).  So low fat or fat free things, you will find they either up the sodium or they will up the sugar, which also enhances flavor of the food.  I realized this when I began analyzing the macronutrient labels.


----------



## funnytiger (Sep 14, 2006)

searcher said:


> Healthy fast food that actually tastes good: Chipotle.   If you can't make it healthy then I don't know what to say.   Besides, it tastes great.



Chipotle is a tricky one. It may seem healthy, but let's not confuse healthy with _healthier. _The sodium content in Chipotle is absolutely heart stopping. One tortilla has a 340 Calories. This is just the tortilla with nothing on it. And 860 mg of sodium. Ugh...


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 14, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Sodium enhances flavor and I believe also has some preservative characteristics.  So when they pull fat out of something they have to enhance the flavor because "fat is where it is at"  when it comes to flavor or sugar (depending the type of food item).  So low fat or fat free things, you will find they either up the sodium or they will up the sugar, which also enhances flavor of the food.  I realized this when I began analyzing the macronutrient labels.


Yeah, I realize that, but I wonder if salt is cheaper than savory and aromatic herbs which would, of course, enhance flavor also.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 14, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Yeah, I realize that, but I wonder if salt is cheaper than savory and aromatic herbs which would, of course, enhance flavor also.



That I wouldn't know.  However, the basic herbs I have added to food definitely has flavor but there are properties associated with Salt and fat for that matter that gives so much depth to the overall taste.  I am one who loves garlic.  However, without a touch of salt, it seems flat (for lack of better description).   

What herbs are you talking about?  I am for cutting salt in any way I can.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 15, 2006)

Join the Army; you will never eat Burger King again. :ultracool


----------

